# TTR3-going 11-speed Shimano?



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

SD, or others, I have TTr3 wheelset on my 2013 B12. I am going 11-speed DI2 and ordered cassette and chain already.

Any mods to the sheel to get 11-speed Shimano to work, or should I be looking at a new wheel that is fully 11-speed compatible? I dont want a shop to experiment but they dont have a definitive answer. I dont have training down time to futz around, so would like to know what my choices/options are.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## stephenrheard (May 2, 2007)

If your wheelset is 11 speed compatible, and you a running a 10 speed cassette, there should be a small spacer ring behind the cassette on the freewheel. Removing the spacer ring would allow for you to install an 11 speed cassette.


----------

